# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Dromen

## Supero

Hallo,

Zit met een probleempje dat net direct met gezondhid te maken heeft maar hoop toch dat iemand me hier verder kan helpen. Kent er iemand sites of boeken waatin dromen verklaard worden ?

Alvast bedankt &#33;&#33;

----------


## Corrie Bulte

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Ik heb je vraag gelezen over dromen.
Ik heb enkele jaren geleden een boek besteld bij Club Service. 
De titel is: "Droom-Encyclopedie" en de schrijfster is Pamela Ball.
Er worden meer dan 10.000 dromen verklaard.
Mocht je het juiste besteladres willen hebben moet je me even mailen.
Misschien kan het ook bij de boekhandel besteld worden.
Succes verder &#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## Supero

Corrie,

Bedankt, heb via de naam van de schrijfster die je doorgegeven hebt eens in de bib gaan kijken en heb daar toch al iets gevonden wat me verder helpt.

----------


## Marie

Er zijn op internet heeel veel sites waar je terecht kunt om meer te lezen over droomverklaren of om je droom te laten verklaren.
tik maar eens op www.google.nl dromen of droomforum in.

overigens vind ik het dromenverklaren metbehulp van een droomwoordenboek erg beperkend.
zelf zoek ik toch de uitleg in het verhaal dat iemand verteld, de sfeer, de gevoelens die iemand erbij heeft.

----------


## Luuss0404

http://www.starmanproductions.nl/dro...yclopedie.html Hier vind je heel veel duidelijke informatie over droomgeschiedenis, soorten dromen, slapen en dromen en droomsymbolen, ondersteund met plaatjes, geluid en videobeelden.

Supero, als je dit nog leest (want deze post is al oud) hoop ik dat je gevonden hebt wat je zocht!

----------

